# Albino Achatina reticulata(New arrivals, pics)



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Well I had a rather large package arrive today, containing roughly 205+ of these.. Quite pretty for snails imo, five are rather huge also lol.

Anyways these are my first Gals, I'll probably be selling a few of the smaller ones if anyones interested.. As I'm not sure if I need over 200 :lol2:

I'm keeping them in a large faunarium, with a peat mix substrate with some moss in there.. Was a quick job sorting out the tub so it doesn't look amazing lol.

Anyways here they are..














































I need to pop out and get some cuttlebone for them tbh, will try and get some tommorrow


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

those little ones are stupidly cute...


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

daftlassieEmma said:


> those little ones are stupidly cute...


They are pretty cute, want some ? :whistling2:


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

They are gorgeous. :2thumb::2thumb:

Whats the largest they can get to???


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

cervantes said:


> They are gorgeous. :2thumb::2thumb:
> 
> Whats the largest they can get to???


I think the big ones wont get much bigger, they are huge.. You can see the size compared to my hand


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

I'll take a few, they can go in with my massive margie lol
Send us a pm with what ya wanting or i'll speak to ya on msn.


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Scaley said:


> I'll take a few, they can go in with my massive margie lol
> Send us a pm with what ya wanting or i'll speak to ya on msn.


I'll msn you mate


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

cervantes said:


> They are gorgeous. :2thumb::2thumb:
> 
> Whats the largest they can get to???


You're looking at a potential shell length of 27cm. Not sure on body length but that should give you an idea. These were mine, glad they arrived safely


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

They are really pretty. I bet 205 will keep you busy.


----------



## drumac (Oct 11, 2008)

Are you going to be selling any as i am interested --also can you post


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

Awwwww. I've just lost my pair to a dodgy Asda cabbage (and all but a couple of my baby GALS). 
200 plus = a lot of slime and poop :lol2:.


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Slinkies mum said:


> Awwwww. I've just lost my pair to a dodgy Asda cabbage (and all but a couple of my baby GALS).
> 200 plus = a lot of slime and poop :lol2:.


 Want some more? Gimme a PM :lol2:


----------



## pepper29 (Sep 11, 2009)

they are cute in a strange way


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Payment sent

Cheers
:2thumb:


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Pleco07 said:


> Payment sent
> 
> Cheers
> :2thumb:


Nice one, will be sent out next week for you bud


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Pleco07 said:


> Payment sent
> 
> Cheers
> :2thumb:


Just got them, excellent condition, well packaged. much appreciated

Cheers


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Pleco07 said:


> Just got them, excellent condition, well packaged. much appreciated
> 
> Cheers


No worries, glad your happy with them..

Plenty more to go around guys PM me


----------



## DollyMixedUpWoman (May 28, 2009)

i just hatched 5 of these cuties, can't wait til they get bigger, they are pretty impressive snails!


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

they lok fantastic


are you still selling any as i may be very intrested depending on the price

thanks!

[email protected]


----------

